# Man investigated for buying ammunition



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is ridiculous. If you have time, click and watch the guys short video:

http://www.infowars.com/man-investigated-by-police-for-buying-ammunition/


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> This is ridiculous. If you have time, click and watch the guys short video:
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/man-investigated-by-police-for-buying-ammunition/


 That's crazy Chris I have troubble watching video on my phone but I read it. I know in states like Illinois you need a foid card (firearms owners id card) to buy ammo. It's like going to Bass pro shop in Mesa they ask you for your phone # when you buy ammo! I tell them I don't have a phone they give he a stupid look. Then one day I got some cammo cloths and they didn't ask for my phone # so I asked her why do you ask for my phone number when I buy ammo? All I got was a dumb look! Hmmm... anyone here work for Bass pro shop and would like to give us a anwser? I would like to know..


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmm I'd be tempted if they asked why, to say the old byline "I can tell ya--but then I'd have ta kill ya" wonder what kind of a response that would get.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Give them 202-282- eight thousand.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_THANKS FOR SHARING THIS-------------LAST MONTH I BOUGHT 1000 ROUNDS OF 22 LR AT WALMART---------AND BEFORE THEY COULD SELL THEM TO ME I WAS ASKED IF THEY WERE FOR A PISTOL OR RIFLE---SAID THEY HAD TO-----SO I SMILED AND SAID A PISTOL----WHAT THE HECK IS THIS COUNTRY COMING TOO--------GET A GOOD SUPPLY GUYS WHILE YOU CAN-------SB_


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's where we are headed if this ship (America) is not set back on its original course (Constitutional Law).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Whats the number for Don? PM me


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

If you want to really confuse the people at Walmart, tell them 22LR its for both. lol


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldnt answer them at wal mart, Id say I DONT have to.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Here in canada you need a pal card (Possession and Acquisition Licence) before you can buy ammo of any kind. Kinda makes me feel like a *Criminal.*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

byrock said:


> Here in canada you need a pal card (Possession and Acquisition Licence) before you can buy ammo of any kind. Kinda makes me feel like a *Criminal.*


 What about reloading supplies if you make your own?


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Still have to show the card for everything but the brass.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

So, next time I'm going to order 5k small pistol primer and 8lb of powder I'm going to have the police at knocking at my door?!...

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

byrock said:


> Here in canada you need a pal card (Possession and Acquisition Licence) before you can buy ammo of any kind. Kinda makes me feel like a *Criminal.*


Is there a charge for this card?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> Is there a charge for this card?


Oh I am SURE there is. Just like our book of temporary privileges. A "right" is not a "right" if you have to buy a permit to utilize it.

Look at it this way.... ANYTHING with the word "license" in it is nothing but a temporary privilege. Our "right" to marry, our "right" to drive, our "right" to carry a firearm, our "right" to fish, our "right" to hunt, our "right" to camp, our "right" to build, our "right" to homeschool our children, etc etc etc. Lose that license, or don't pay that fee and your supposed "right" is loooooong gone.

There is no freedom in this world anymore. Not here in the US, or any other place for that matter. It's high time we step up to the plate and address that issue.

Oh here I go again....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Provocative, inspiring and true.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes there is a cost to have the card $50.00 for 5 years. You also have to complete a hunter safety course and you must also apply for it and jump through a bunch of hoops o


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Another situation where people need to keep they're nose out of other folks business !!


----------

